# CAI Questions



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I know this may be beat to death, if so please just understand I am a Noob to the GTO world. I have been doing some searching and trying to find out as much as possible. I wanted to know what the major differences are between the intakes for the 5.7 LS1 intake and those for the LS2 6.0. From the looks of alot of them, they seem the same. What am I missing?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> I know this may be beat to death, if so please just understand I am a Noob to the GTO world. I have been doing some searching and trying to find out as much as possible. I wanted to know what the major differences are between the intakes for the 5.7 LS1 intake and those for the LS2 6.0. From the looks of alot of them, they seem the same. What am I missing?


5.7 has a 70 or 75 mm throtle body were as the 6.0 has a 90mm throtle body


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Ahh, Ok. So you'd be restricting the car by using the other Intake


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep, I stock the K&N for 239.00! Hell of a difference, and it's a really simple install. :cheers


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

You are making me want to spend $$$$$


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

LIVEVIL said:


> You are making me want to spend $$$$$


Get it !!!!!!!! It's a good deal and you'll love it !!!!!!


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I think I might just have to now.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

.... I've got that effect on people.... :lol:


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I haven't had it a week and the modding is gonna start.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

When I went out and bought the New-Era intake, I was very disappointed with the quality. So I bought the Lingenefelter intake, I was very happy with the quality and set-up and performance. The one draw back was it used the stock tube, which had the flex ribbing in it.

I went to TurboHoses in Dublin California and bet with the owner. He hand made an intake for me that utilizes the Lingenefelter heat shield. The new intake tube is approx. 4 inches in diameter (polished), he repositioned the MAF sensor, added a velocity stack (which goes from 6 inches to 4 inches) and a new air filter that has a cone center. The results...a freakin sweet intake...with a very noticeable increase in throttle response and all around power.

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a...uy/DSC00080.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a...uy/DSC00079.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a...uy/DSC00078.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a...uy/DSC00077.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a...uy/DSC00076.jpg


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Saw your post on it. Love the way it turned out


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't see the pics...... :confused
Never mind I saw the other post..... :willy:


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

ouijaguy said:


> When I went out and bought the New-Era intake, I was very disappointed with the quality. So I bought the Lingenefelter intake, I was very happy with the quality and set-up and performance. The one draw back was it used the stock tube, which had the flex ribbing in it.
> 
> I went to TurboHoses in Dublin California and bet with the owner. He hand made an intake for me that utilizes the Lingenefelter heat shield. The new intake tube is approx. 4 inches in diameter (polished), he repositioned the MAF sensor, added a velocity stack (which goes from 6 inches to 4 inches) and a new air filter that has a cone center. The results...a freakin sweet intake...with a very noticeable increase in throttle response and all around power.
> 
> ...


I cannot pull up the photos. How much did he charge you for this?


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

rippinbyu said:


> I cannot pull up the photos. How much did he charge you for this?


i know the problem with the photos, i created a new thread, they are posted there...sorry for the runaround


----------

